# LegoLand in Germany



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I am just planning the first big outing for 2008 and this year I am considering to go to Legoland in Germany. 
It looks like the pricing is very low and is something that we could visit in the summer also if we like it. The cost of a two day entry is the same as a year pass so we will get the year pass for the discount on the parking.
But now the question is has any one been there and has any advise on offer? Also I am considering to tour around a little especially in the summer as I have been told that this part of Germany (Bavaria) is will worth the effort.
Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike, never been to Legoland before but just in case you didn't know you can stay the night at their own stellplatz...

http://www.legoland.de/Plan-your-visit/Gut-zu-Wissen.htm?lc=en#27

Loads of other places to visit while you're down there.

Fussen and the fairytale castle at Neuschwanstein
Garmisch Partenkirchen is woth a visit.
I'd also highly recommend exploring Bodensee (Lake Constance) to the south west.

You could also take in one of the many 'Ferienstrasse' as part of your holiday, see .::my blog entry:: for more about these tourist routes.

One worth mentioning is the :eutsche Alpinestrasse:: from Lindau across Southern Bavaria to Austria, a stunningly beautiful route.

The only problem you'll have is fitting it all in!

pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Bavaria and the German alps are my most favourite place in Germany (although I have yet to visit in the motorhome). I used to visit customers in the southern Munich area, and the villages around there are beautiful. I used to love visiting the area around Rosenheim.

You'll have a fantastic tour, Mike - don't forget the Munich bierkellers!

Gerald


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

You could also take the children to Playmobil in Nuremburg

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/EGB/attractions_events/german_theme_parks_playmobil_funpark.htm#top

We were there Easter before last, very cheap and a great day out.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys for the heads up,
We ahave basically decided to make a first trip at Easter but only for a few days. Then do a more indepth tour around with stop offs in logoland again while passing. 
Hopfully I will report on the trip,

Regards
Mike


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

*LegoLand Germany*

Hi, we have been to LegoLand Germany, summer two years ago. Left Disney land drove straight down(with one overnight stop at german service area). You can park at camper area accross the road. Has electric hook up. The park is great value and the food is great and generous especaily if you like meat! We traveled to the Swiss Alps (Zermatt) from there. Would liked to have stayed around area longer. P.S. we used out tom tom bought in Calais for first time then Lego land was a POI on it and brought us to the door


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Lego Land Germany*

Hi,

We went to Legoland last summer - it was great. Our kids (8 & 5) had a really good time (and so did we). The models are fantastic - if you look carefully you will find a few VW campers and Hymers modelled in Lego. We were in there from the park opening (bought our tickets the day before) right through until it closed. I agree that it is a great value day out (I think it cost us something like 95 Euros for 2 adults and 2 kids).

The Stellplatz was very handy with electric, water, kids play park and even a toilet block. The bread van called each morning, which was very useful. I think the charge was around 15 Euros a day - but it was extremely convenient to arrive the day before our visit to the park and stay the night after, rather than having to drive after a tiring day in the park.

I would recommend a visit - it certainly gave our children a chance to 'burn off' there more commercial interests, before we lured them into a little light mountain walking in the Baravian Alps!

Have fun.


----------

